# Anyone for a drink?



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good evening everyone! Hope you all had a great day!

Now anyone for a drink?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes please! A glass of red, if I might?


----------



## CavalierClara (Sep 21, 2009)

A cup of tea lol


----------



## Furia (Sep 15, 2009)

as im underage ill have some j20


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

oh yes please ill have a pimm's with lemonade and a slice of lemon please oh and dont forget the ice


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh yes please, dont usually drink during week but will make an exception tonight, vodka and red bull please.


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

WooWoo ! Fun to drink...Fun to say !!!


----------



## Furia (Sep 15, 2009)

marmite said:


> oh yes please ill have a pimm's with lemonade and a slice of lemon please oh and dont forget the ice


ohmy james is gona love you!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Is this gonna be a lock in tonight then. If so can I have a jug of what ever is going....oh! and a packet of cheese and onion crisps please. :thumbsup:


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Is this gonna be a lock in tonight then. If so can I have a jug of what ever is going....oh! and a packet of cheese and onion crisps please. :thumbsup:


you can share my bag of doritos if you want.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> you can share my bag of doritos if you want.


Oh dont mind if I do. thanks. Ill share my crisps after ok. x


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

Furia said:


> ohmy james is gona love you!!


why is he going to love me???


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok guys coming right up...................

I myself am settled on my sofa with a nice cold glass of white wine.......mmmmm 

I don't normally drink weekdays either.......but i had about 2 glasses left in the bottle from the weekend............i mean it would wasteful to throw it away right??

Drinks, crisps, choclate and stodgy food for our Petforum lock in!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oooooh if your offering!! I'll have a Russian bride please :thumbsup:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Shall I quickly make a batch of cheese straws?


----------



## Furia (Sep 15, 2009)

marmite said:


> why is he going to love me???


coz of ya name :001_tt2:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Just done a plate of assorted rolls if anyone would like one with their drinks.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Ok guys coming right up...................
> 
> I myself am settled on my sofa with a nice cold glass of white wine.......mmmmm
> 
> ...


yes wouldnt want to waste the wine, yes i have chocolate too.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Ok guys coming right up...................
> 
> I myself am settled on my sofa with a nice cold glass of white wine.......mmmmm
> 
> ...


chocolate sounds quite nice,  is it mint crips thins.???????


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

I only drink on days which end with a 'Y'.

Mine's a whisky and coke.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> I only drink on days which end with a 'Y'.
> 
> Mine's a whisky and coke.


I never eat or drink on an empty stomach. lololo


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> chocolate sounds quite nice, is it mint crips thins.???????


Dairy milk fruit and nut, so at least eating 1 of my 5 fruits today LMAO


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Jug of Cheeky Vimto please


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I never eat or drink on an empty stomach. lololo


I like it!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> Dairy milk fruit and nut, so at least eating 1 of my 5 fruits today LMAO


Who's having the nuts lolol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I am so pleased I came out tonight, this pet forum lockin is such a friendly place, and the BEST thread all day. :001_tt2:


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Who's having the nuts lolol


oh ill have some nuts please dry roasted please


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Shall I quickly make a batch of cheese straws?


Would you? I love them  



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Just done a plate of assorted rolls if anyone would like one with their drinks.


Ooh thanks! I'll have one....



brackensmom said:


> yes wouldnt want to waste the wine, yes i have chocolate too.


Well this is it!! I don't like waste 



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> chocolate sounds quite nice, is it mint crips thins.???????


No but i do have after eights 



Rick said:


> I only drink on days which end with a 'Y'.
> 
> Mine's a whisky and coke.


LOL!!!!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Would you? I love them
> 
> Ooh thanks! I'll have one....
> 
> ...


well its well gone 8, so I will have an after 8 plz......


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

marmite said:


> oh ill have some nuts please dry roasted please


All in a dish over there on the table, next to the cashews. help yourself.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

It's getting a big round, but I'll have a rum and coke, please.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

It's my round next time...

...Oh hang on, phone's ringing, I need to take this call...


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hic! I think the mods hic! will be pleased Hic! wiv us tonight (belch) oops sorry bowt that. Nice freindly room. Im feeling a little tipsy and Iv only had two. :blushing:


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> well its well gone 8, so I will have an after 8 plz......


lol i would never have thought of that


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> It's my round next time...
> 
> ...Oh hang on, phone's ringing, I need to take this call...


Lol!!! Sneaky........but great! I will try that next time


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Lol!!! Sneaky........but great! I will try that next time


I think they've all gone out for a ***.!!!!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Okay then, no one here, all disapeared..............helloooooo where are yu all, go on then I'll buy the next round so you can all come back in now.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I think they've all gone out for a ***.!!!!!!


Must have!! 

Never mind we can prop the bar up


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Here you are everyone - dig in!
Careful--- they're hot, only just out of the oven.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

No **** here, not had one since new year.

Could go a scotch egg tho.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Must have!!
> 
> Never mind we can prop the bar up


Or have someone else got a better booze room. mmmmmmm (scratching head). Nah! I'll stay in this one and wait for them all to come back.:Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Here you are everyone - dig in!
> Careful--- they're hot, only just out of the oven.


Oh! thanks you didnt have to do that. god their hot eh!. mmmmmmm


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

MMMMMMMM.....

Gorgeous Merlins mum....just lovely!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> No **** here, not had one since new year.
> 
> Could go a scotch egg tho.


that is good, how did you do it. I got the inhalor today, I used it last time and it only took me ONE week to stop, honest it is soo good. But had bad family probs and started again.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Hionestly, it would depress the thread....I've posted on your wall instead.


What shall we put on the jukebox?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Hionestly, it would depress the thread....I've posted on your wall instead.
> 
> What shall we put on the jukebox?


Good plan...........Who's song choice first?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Just rustled this lot up for the top table. any good. lolol

someone gave me a number for strippers, they said they were cheap.lololol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Good plan...........Who's song choice first?


You choose its your party. lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Furia said:


> as im underage ill have some j20


No I wouldn't hear of it, have some rum on the rocks...


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

**** Welsh! How did you find that pic of me?


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> No I wouldn't hear of it, have some rum on the rocks...


Nah mate, that will burn, drink it instead.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> **** Welsh! How did you find that pic of me?


found it in the wardrobe when I was in there last night lololo,lol


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> found it in the wardrobe when I was in there last night lololo,lol


I was trying to sleep with one eye open! Dammit.

Anyway something with a Welsh influence (I love Wales) for the jukebox....


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> I was trying to sleep with one eye open! Dammit.
> 
> Anyway something with a Welsh influence (I love Wales) for the jukebox....
> 
> YouTube - Utah Saints Something Good '08 : Download OUT NOW!!


You fool, that was your glass eye you kept open lololol:001_tt2:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well guys i just had a major dilemma...........

Me and the cheap tat of a corkscrew had an argument and it decided to take the ultimate revenge............it broke 

But i has the last laugh.......i dug deep inmy drawer and bought out the old one....ha....


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Are you opening a new bottle then?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

OTE=Acacia86;1031537]Well guys i just had a major dilemma...........

Me and the cheap tat of a corkscrew had an argument and it decided to take the ultimate revenge............it broke 

But i has the last laugh.......i dug deep inmy drawer and bought out the old one....ha....[/QUOTE]

nice one, i always use a hammer and screwdriver in an emergency. lolol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Who ordered the Scotch Eggs?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Who ordered the Scotch Eggs?


NOW THEY LOOK LOVELY.MMMMMMMMM


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey I just noticed there are some missing, who had eh! own up.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Who ordered the Scotch Eggs?


Don't tell me you made them yourself!

I have never seen a home made Scotch Egg.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hey I just noticed there are some missing, who had eh! own up.


Ahhhh sorry about that, Cuba's kittens got there when I let Merlin out for a wee. Don't worry, I threw away the ones they licked.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Rick said:


> I have never seen a home made Scotch Egg.


They aren't really difficult especially if you have a deep fat fryer.
I had a veggie friend who made them using Sosmix as a coating.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Ahhhh sorry about that, Cuba's kittens got there when I let Merlin out for a wee. Don't worry, I threw away the ones they licked.


Ewwww lolol, they do look nice mind. i could do with one of them now.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Are you opening a new bottle then?


Yes, why not! lol!!!!!!!

Merlins mum..............i am going to borrow you for a week....maybe a month. You can come to live with me and cook!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Yes, why not! lol!!!!!!!


I can think of no reason, now what's going on the jukebox?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> I can think of no reason, now what's going on the jukebox?


Something old......like hotel california


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Acacia86 said:


> Something old......like hotel california


yep love it


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Its a bit miserable!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

oh my god!!!!!

i want a scotch egg!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I like that one too.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

If you want miserable, what about this...
YouTube - Donna Hightower / If you hold my hand


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like the bar's moved. Who's serving? Can i have a non-alcholic drink please?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

tashi said:


> yep love it


just need someone to dance with now


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Looks like the bar's moved. Who's serving? Can i have a non-alcholic drink please?


If you aren't drinking, can you drive us home?


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> If you aren't drinking, can you drive us home?


If you pay for petrol. Your'e a long way from me.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

tashi said:


> just need someone to dance with now


Welcome to the petforum "Lock In". you want a drink and a roll, or a scotch egg,


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Now then, what sort of roll?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Now then, what sort of roll?


chicken and lettuce. lololol found another tune to play......I CANT STAND THE RAIN. By Humble Pie LOLOL


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm up for a dance......Rick get the party started with something dance worthy....

Hang on let me just go and fill my poor empty glass up......


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> chicken and lettuce. lololol


Mmmmh, not quite what I had in mind!


> found another tune to play......I CANT STAND THE RAIN. LOLOL


I've heard worse.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Mmmmh, not quite what I had in mind!
> 
> I've heard worse.


hee! hee! hee!


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Is the bar still open? Barcardi and coke please


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I'm up for a dance......Rick get the party started with something dance worthy....


YouTube - E-Type - Rain (Official Video)

Warra bout this?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

marmite said:


> why is he going to love me???


James likes marmite and so do I.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Orange juice only for Danielle


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> YouTube - E-Type - Rain (Official Video)
> 
> Warra bout this?


I can see we are going to have to keep an eye on you Rick. Just seen the video for this tune yo mentioned. Good job this jukebox aint got video screening. will make you go blind. lololol


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> YouTube - E-Type - Rain (Official Video)
> 
> Warra bout this?


I like this song so does my daughter.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Cazza1974 said:


> Is the bar still open? Barcardi and coke please


coming up, Ice????????


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I do like that song! 

The bar is definately still open Cazza! There is no time limit on this one


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh good. And a packet of nuts as well please. Another song please Rick! I think you might be the resident DJ! lol


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I can see we are going to have to keep an eye on you Rick. Just seen the video for this tune yo mentioned. Good job this jukebox aint got video screening. will make you go blind. lololol


It's not as bad as this one
YouTube - Sunblock - Baby Baby (guys)
(warning, might contain nudity, haven't watched it!)

This is a nicer one...
YouTube - Neo Cortex - Elements


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome songs Rick!!! I think we'll leave you to the DJing job


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Right everyone, I have to go now, got to get up early tomorrow morning. Have fun and dont get too drunk ok. I have enjoyed myself of this thread. good nite fun people. see ya all tomorow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Night crazy Welsh lady.

YouTube - Styles & Breeze - Amigos


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Right everyone, I have to go now, got to get up early tomorrow morning. Have fun and dont get too drunk ok. I have enjoyed myself of this thread. good nite fun people. see ya all tomorow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:thumbsup:


Night night hun. See in the bar again soon xxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Night night hun. See in the bar again soon xxxxxx


Keep my seat warm ok. nite nite to you all. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Night crazy Welsh lady.
> 
> YouTube - Styles & Breeze - Amigos


Good night to you Lancashire man. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

I'll have an P & L and a block of cheese please lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Night night, Welsh - been fun - same place same time next week?
I'll take orders for party nibbles.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

A bit of a flashback....

YouTube - Together - Hardcore Uproar [HQ]


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> I'll have an P & L and a block of cheese please lol


Coming up.............

P.S I'll exchange a bottle for a basset  



MerlinsMum said:


> Night night, Welsh - been fun - same place same time next week?
> I'll take orders for party nibbles.


Ooh yes we do need more.....anything MM!!! I'm hungry! Like normal! lol!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

OK I am back if you will have me  feel a bit like a copper in uniform in a lock in 

mine is a pernod and black - pint of, please


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Can i be a cheeky git .. i know its near on last orders, but i could kill for a voddie a tommy juice ( canny have coke today tooth is off the wall on the pain scale)


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually, i give in, pimms & lemonade please (if you're still serving) - in a vain attempt to get that summer sunshiny, happy, feeling back again.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

YouTube - Gigi D'Agostino - I 'll fly with you - L'amour Toujours


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

who is serving or are we being blacklegged lol


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Actually, i give in, pimms & lemonade please (if you're still serving) - in a vain attempt to get that summer sunshiny, happy, feeling back again.


Pimms is a swear word up north!

I can do you a Newcastle Brown Ale


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Coming up.............
> 
> P.S I'll exchange a bottle for a basset


what a whole bottle????? sounds tempting


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> OK I am back if you will have me  feel a bit like a copper in uniform in a lock in
> 
> mine is a pernod and black - pint of, please


Tashi you'd welcome even of you were a copper   your order is coming up...........
x



3 red dogs said:


> Can i be a cheeky git .. i know its near on last orders, but i could kill for a voddie a tommy juice ( canny have coke today tooth is off the wall on the pain scale)


Last orders???? Whats that??

Coming uncle Red



JoWDC said:


> Actually, i give in, pimms & lemonade please (if you're still serving) - in a vain attempt to get that summer sunshiny, happy, feeling back again.


On its way my lovely

Yay i love this bar


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> YouTube - Gigi D'Agostino - I 'll fly with you - L'amour Toujours


Excellent song choice. Tis on my Ipod this one!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Are there any scampi fries knocking around??


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Pork scratchings :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> what a whole bottle????? sounds tempting


I would definately go that far for a basset from you............

Oh i would name him...Percy 

A girl would be......Enid
x


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

didn't realise i can have nibbles......i'll have a bag of cheeselets too


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> Pimms is a swear word up north!
> 
> I can do you a Newcastle Brown Ale


LOL, guess thats a no then. Never tried it - but there's always a first time. Will try and buy a bottle tomorrow (if i remembers).

How 'bout voddie & orange then


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Is it too early for a slowie?

YouTube - Cascada - What Hurts The Most


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I would definately go that far for a basset from you............
> 
> Oh i would name him...Percy
> 
> ...


I'am affraid its all girlies here lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Rick said:


> Is it too early for a slowie?
> 
> YouTube - Cascada - What Hurts The Most


nope you dance :blush2:


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> LOL, guess thats a no then. Never tried it - but there's always a first time. Will try and buy a bottle tomorrow (if i remembers).
> 
> How 'bout voddie & orange then


Well we've no orange, will that be OK?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> Are there any scampi fries knocking around??


Are they the same as just 'Scampi'...........if not whats them? :blush2:



tashi said:


> Pork scratchings :smilewinkgrin:


I don't like them......but peanuts...salted.....yes!!!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> On its way my lovely
> 
> Yay i love this bar


Cheers me dear. We all need happy at the moment so this is a great tonic.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Rick said:


> Well we've no orange, will that be OK?


Acacia's found my Pimms, but go on then.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> didn't realise i can have nibbles......i'll have a bag of cheeselets too


Ooh me too!! I love them!



Rick said:


> Is it too early for a slowie?
> 
> YouTube - Cascada - What Hurts The Most


Ok go on then!



bassetsandbeyond said:


> I'am affraid its all girlies here lol


Ok Enid it is!!! LOl!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> Pork scratchings :smilewinkgrin:


noooooooo! ew! bacon frazzle things!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

JoWDC said:


> Acacia's found my Pimms, but go on then.


Don't settle for that.........have your pimms!!!!! lo!l x


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

YouTube - Tatjana Santa Maria (1995) - Video Clip - Dance


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Is it time to raid the fridge?


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Ooh me too!! I love them!
> 
> Ok go on then!
> 
> Ok Enid it is!!! LOl!!!


Can't wait till XMAS......Get the massive tubs of them:tongue_smilie::crazy:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I know i'm asking for the earth here, but you wouldn't have a pickled Egg would you.. as we are on the nibbles thing!! i really fancy a pickled egg!!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Is it time to raid the fridge?


LOL!!! Yep i feel it coming on!!

But then i raid the fridge and cupboards most nights! haha!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

YouTube - 2 Funky 2 - Brothers And Sisters


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Are drinks being Offered? Ill have some orange squash please


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

3 red dogs said:


> I know i'm asking for the earth here, but you wouldn't have a pickled Egg would you.. as we are on the nibbles thing!! i really fancy a pickled egg!!!


ewwwwwwwwwww glad I dont sleep with you


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> I know i'm asking for the earth here, but you wouldn't have a pickled Egg would you.. as we are on the nibbles thing!! i really fancy a pickled egg!!!


i have one left.....but now you've mention them....i fancy one.....I'll fight you for it!!!:lol:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> I know i'm asking for the earth here, but you wouldn't have a pickled Egg would you.. as we are on the nibbles thing!! i really fancy a pickled egg!!!


Merlins mum is super at making nibbles!!!

I'm not........my idea of a pickled egg is a very drunk one...........:lol:

No seriously i wouldn't have a clue...........put one in with vinegar??


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

YouTube - Love Decade - So Real


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Don't settle for that.........have your pimms!!!!! lo!l x


I wasn't, i was accepting both. Just need the dry roasted peanuts now.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> Can't wait till XMAS......Get the massive tubs of them:tongue_smilie::crazy:


Ooh i know!!! I buy them and i get my dad to!! Lol! That way i have them at home and at his!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

right cos Rick wont dance with me I am going to throw all my toys and go to bed


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

tashi said:


> ewwwwwwwwwww glad I dont sleep with you


thats not what you said last night twinkle toes!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

3 red dogs said:


> thats not what you said last night twinkle toes!!!!


dont tell them all


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Merlins mum is super at making nibbles!!!
> 
> I'm not........my idea of a pickled egg is a very drunk one...........:lol:
> 
> No seriously i wouldn't have a clue...........put one in with vinegar??


lol. I don't have a clue either!


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> thats not what you said last night twinkle toes!!!!


lol..............


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

tashi said:


> right cos Rick wont dance with me I am going to throw all my toys and go to bed


I never said I wouldn't dance with you! I'm busy with the playlist!

What do you want to dance to?


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

tashi said:


> right cos Rick wont dance with me I am going to throw all my toys and go to bed


Rick, you meany. Night Tashi.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Another slowie....

...cos I'm not sure what time everyone's bedtime is...

YouTube - CB Milton It's A Lovin Thing


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Go on Rick, have a good ol' dance with the lovely tashi!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Rick said:


> I never said I wouldn't dance with you! I'm busy with the playlist!
> 
> What do you want to dance to?


anything dont put pole dancing music on though :blushing:


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Ooh i know!!! I buy them and i get my dad to!! Lol! That way i have them at home and at his!


I'd say there better than Pringles......ANd Cheeselets should have The Pringle saying...."Once you pop, you can't stop" lol


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

You are doing a great job with the tunes Rick


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

tashi said:


> anything dont put pole dancing music on though :blushing:


So your staying up know? You wanna tell us something?


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

For Tashi

YouTube - Basshunter - Angel In The Night (OFFICIAL VIDEO)


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

JoWDC said:


> So your staying up know? You wanna tell us something?


sometimes get just a 'little' carried away :blushing:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Rick said:


> For Tashi
> 
> YouTube - Basshunter - Angel In The Night (OFFICIAL VIDEO)


thankyou Rick xxxxx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> anything dont put pole dancing music on though :blushing:


LOL!!!

Its a great way to keep fit you know!



bassetsandbeyond said:


> I'd say there better than Pringles......ANd Cheeselets should have The Pringle saying...."Once you pop, you can't stop" lol


Indeed!!!



Cazza1974 said:


> You are doing a great job with the tunes Rick


Yep he is!



Rick said:


> For Tashi
> 
> YouTube - Basshunter - Angel In The Night (OFFICIAL VIDEO)


Oh i love that song......but then i love Basshunter :001_wub:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

tashi said:


> thankyou Rick xxxxx


Oh Gawd, brace yaself... Tashi will be doing her live show with her bikini and baby oil now you set her off Rick!!!
May i sugest tucking Just £10 pound notes in here knickers, they wont hold anything bigger! LOL


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

tashi said:


> sometimes get just a 'little' carried away :blushing:


I got accused of pole dancing some years ago at a work christmas party. But that was just me "swinging" on a table leg (to music) & nothing else. They all thought i was too drunk to remember what i actually did.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Oh Gawd, brace yaself... Tashi will be doing her live show with her bikini and baby oil now you set her off Rick!!!
> May i sugest tucking Just £10 pound notes in here knickers, they wont hold anything bigger! LOL


My work is done!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

3 red dogs said:


> Oh Gawd, brace yaself... Tashi will be doing her live show with her bikini and baby oil now you set her off Rick!!!
> May i sugest tucking Just £10 pound notes in here knickers, they wont hold anything bigger! LOL


now you are letting all my secrets out :blushing:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

JoWDC said:


> I got accused of pole dancing some years ago at a work christmas party. But that was just me "swinging" on a table leg (to music) & nothing else. They all thought i was too drunk to remember what i actually did.


unfortunately mine was captured on cctv so I cant deny it :blush2:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Rick said:


> My work is done!


have I frightened you off Rick


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

YouTube - Todd Terry - It's Over Love: Video


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

tashi said:


> have I frightened you off Rick


Err never!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Please keep this thread going then I will have to reply every night yep red wine is out


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

PS for those who love BassHunter have you seen what the girl gets up to in her spare time?

Her name is Aylar Lie.

NSFW!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Can I request a tune please DJ Rick?!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Of course you can Tink


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Oh Gawd, brace yaself... Tashi will be doing her live show with her bikini and baby oil now you set her off Rick!!!
> May i sugest tucking Just £10 pound notes in here knickers, they wont hold anything bigger! LOL





Rick said:


> My work is done!





tashi said:


> now you are letting all my secrets out :blushing:





tashi said:


> unfortunately mine was captured on cctv so I cant deny it :blush2:





tashi said:


> have I frightened you off Rick


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   



Kinjilabs said:


> Please keep this thread going then I will have to reply every night yep red wine is out


Oooh i knew it wouldn't be all that long beofre me fellow wino came along!!!

Cheers hun!!!!!!
x


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Is it this one?

YouTube - B.O.N Boys


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> YouTube - B.O.N Boys


What the heck was that?!  Please may I have the temper trap, sweet disposition. Off to bed in a mo and it will get me all chilled out


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Pour me a treble scotch please - I am stressed!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

YouTube - The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition [JMFHQ109]

This?

I will listen to it and think of you.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> YouTube - B.O.N Boys


Hahaha! I remember this from years ago!!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Why you stressed MerlinsMum?

Have you a request?


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Hahaha! I remember this from years ago!!!!!!


It's a good tune.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Pour me a treble scotch please - I am stressed!


Oh no! Hope your ok.....pm me of you want xxxx

Ok my lovely coming up...............


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Pour me a treble scotch please - I am stressed!


Me too after seeing that horrible thing. Am shaking and on the verge of crying.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> YouTube - The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition [JMFHQ109]
> 
> This?
> 
> I will listen to it and think of you.


ahhh thank you! :blushing: one of my most favourite songs


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

JoWDC said:


> Me too after seeing that horrible thing. Am shaking and on the verge of crying.


Oh i know what you mean............i was just replying to the scum of the earth when it was deleted.

Although my words would have me banned i didn't care...........


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

I am sorry to have to admit to liking this

YouTube - Pussycat Dolls - Hush Hush / I Will Survive (official music video)


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> I am sorry to have to admit to liking this
> 
> YouTube - Pussycat Dolls - Hush Hush / I Will Survive (official music video)


LOL!! I do too! Whe i next have a big party i might have to borrow you as well as Merlins mum!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sorry about that folks was enjoying myself in here too much I guess


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Oh no! Hope your ok.....pm me of you want xxxx


Awww that's lovely of you - I am ok now just a bit nauseous after seeing that..... blechhhhhhh!

Mmmm that scotch was lurrrvely, warmed me to the cockles of my heart


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

YouTube - Black Eyed Peas i Gotta a Feeling Official Music Video Full HD


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

tashi said:


> sorry about that folks was enjoying myself in here too much I guess


Thats ok Tashi, you must have been bombarded all at once.

Settle back in and enjoy DJ Rick's music.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

JoWDC said:


> Thats ok Tashi, you must have been bombarded all at once.
> 
> Settle back in and enjoy DJ Rick's music.


tbh it has spoilt the 'feeling' now another time that we feel useless and not too quick off the mark - makes me feel bad when I see all the posts from members now


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

tashi said:


> tbh it has spoilt the 'feeling' now another time that we feel useless and not too quick off the mark - makes me feel bad when I see all the posts from members now


That made no sense to me, can you clear it up?


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

OK we are definitely ready for the erection section....

YouTube - Lighthouse Family- High


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> OK we are definitely ready for the erection section....
> 
> YouTube - Lighthouse Family- High


PMSL  erection section?!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Rick said:


> OK we are definitely ready for the erection section....
> YouTube - Lighthouse Family- High


hahahaha! Okay that says a lot about you Rick


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Its the last song at the end of the night when the boys and girls have a slow dance!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> Its the last song at the end of the night when the boys and girls have a slow dance!


Here you go... 

YouTube - Jeremih - Birthday Sex (Official Music Video)


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

tashi said:


> tbh it has spoilt the 'feeling' now another time that we feel useless and not too quick off the mark - makes me feel bad when I see all the posts from members now


I know what you mean about the good vibe being disrupted.

Am going to bed now - thanks for the drinks Acacia & music Rick.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh, it's my b'day on Sunday


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Oh, it's my b'day on Sunday


Now I know why you like strawberries!

Happy birthday!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Tashi Quick, hes back....


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

For Tink...

YouTube - Strawberry Switchblade -- Since Yesterday


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> OK we are definitely ready for the erection section....
> 
> YouTube - Lighthouse Family- High


That song brings back memories for me 

But Rick you have done an awesome job on the DJ front! Thank you!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> That song brings back memories for me


Not painful I hope.



> But Rick you have done an awesome job on the DJ front! Thank you!


Just playing the stuff I like!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> For Tink...
> 
> YouTube - Strawberry Switchblade -- Since Yesterday


thanks!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Not painful I hope.
> 
> Just playing the stuff I like!


Yeah.......but its ok.

I love the stuff you play! Like i said i am going to ''borrow'' you.......with MM for my next big 'do' lol!!!!


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Am off to bed now. Thanks for the drinks, nibbles and tunes. will speak tomorrow sometime

Nite all x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Cazza1974 said:


> Am off to bed now. Thanks for the drinks, nibbles and tunes. will speak tomorrow sometime
> 
> Nite all x


Night night hun, i will be off soon to!! xx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Night night hun, i will be off soon to!! xx


I just tried to write on your profile wall but yu don't have one... So I PM'd you... but your box is full lol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> I just tried to write on your profile wall but yu don't have one... So I PM'd you... but your box is full lol


Sorry :blushing:

I have put the wall back on! And emptied my box! xxx


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Sorry :blushing:
> 
> I have put the wall back on!


Nice one



> And emptied my box! xxx


Excuse me?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Nice one
> 
> Excuse me?


LOL!!! You make me laugh!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello,, just popped in to see if anyone needed any help in clearing up after last nights lock in,........................OMG look at the mess is here, crisps and nuts alll over the floor, empty bottles everywhere and is that the smell of pickled eggs???? I wished I had stayed a bit longer now, looks like you all had a brill time. Did Rick behave himself after, he was a brill DJ wasnt he.
Right I will carry on clearing this stuff away and hoover around and polish the tables ok. you lot stay in bed and look after your hung over heads lolololo See you later ok. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hello,, just popped in to see if anyone needed any help in clearing up after last nights lock in,........................OMG look at the mess is here, crisps and nuts alll over the floor, empty bottles everywhere and is that the smell of pickled eggs???? I wished I had stayed a bit longer now, looks like you all had a brill time. Did Rick behave himself after, he was a brill DJ wasnt he.
> Right I will carry on clearing this stuff away and hoover around and polish the tables ok. you lot stay in bed and look after your hung over heads lolololo See you later ok. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:smilewinkgrin:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Yeah sorry about that  it will stay clean until next time.................

Yes Rick did behave himself..........yeah he was great!

I am fine...no sign of a hangover!   lol!
xxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, my hoover is blocked with food lolol.......  I had scotch egg stuck to my trainer hmy:, slipped on a peice of lettuce and some nuts , and guess what I found down the side of the sofa....... Little love notes between Rick and Tashi :lol:. so sweet really, both asking for their private numbers so they can text each other, how sweet........we will have to keep a close eye on them two  . At least our visiting Mod Tashi enjoyed herself and can say none of us cause any arguements and a good night was thoroughly enjoyed by all  :smilewinkgrin:.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for tidying up! I wouldn't do too much more rummaging down the side of the sofa! 

Its a shame that some had their buzz killed, I hadn't noticed the other stuff going on as my attention was held by all these lovely ladies.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol! Hope your ok Welshcrazy? Didn't sprain your ankle or anything? lol!!

That prat did spoil the buzz.......but we'll have another night soon


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Thanks for tidying up! I wouldn't do too much more rummaging down the side of the sofa!
> 
> Its a shame that some had their buzz killed, I hadn't noticed the other stuff going on as my attention was held by all these lovely ladies.


I was too frightened to dig any further down as I didnt know what else I would of found. xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Lol! Hope your ok Welshcrazy? Didn't sprain your ankle or anything? lol!!
> 
> That prat did spoil the buzz.......but we'll have another night soon


No I was fine, I just wiped my feet on the way OUT lolollol. Oh yes I'll be there on the next lock in, was a good night last night. I felt so tipsy and full after the food, it was stunning. Them chips and Scotch eggs were stunning. see you all again soon love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Thanks for tidying up! I wouldn't do too much more rummaging down the side of the sofa!
> 
> Its a shame that some had their buzz killed, I hadn't noticed the other stuff going on as my attention was held by all these lovely ladies.


The only man too. Did you feel special?? I bet you did. lololololo xxxx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> The only man too. Did you feel special?? I bet you did. lololololo xxxx


Yep roll on our next lock in!

Of course rick felt special 

We need him on our next one too.......we need to DJ!!!! lol!!

xxx


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I was too frightened to dig any further down as I didnt know what else I would of found. xxxx


Lol, I hear Rick and Tashi were having a great night out... *Love is in the air...*


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, I hear Rick and Tashi were having a great night out... *Love is in the air...*


Rick and Tashi loved the evening. love notes and all lolololololol Great DJ he was mind. xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Yep roll on our next lock in!
> 
> Of course rick felt special
> 
> ...


He was a brilliant DJ. fair do's to him, good music there. lololol xxxx


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

can i have a pint of lager and a packet of chip sticks please


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> can i have a pint of lager and a packet of chip sticks please


We are closed at the moment, but I'm sure Acasia86 will invite you along to the next one, and we have a BRILLIANT DJ aswell his name is RICK. You will love the next Lock In we have. xxxxx


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> We are closed at the moment, but I'm sure Acasia86 will invite you along to the next one, and we have a BRILLIANT DJ aswell his name is RICK. You will love the next Lock In we have. xxxxx


lol. i enjoyed it last night......got a whole bottle of port to my self lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> lol. i enjoyed it last night......got a whole bottle of port to my self lol


A whole bottle to yourself , so it was you that put the empty bottle back on the octives :smilewinkgrin:lololololol ssshhhh I would of done the same. lololol :001_tt2:


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> A whole bottle to yourself , so it was you that put the empty bottle back on the octives :smilewinkgrin:lololololol ssshhhh I would of done the same. lololol :001_tt2:


:lol::lol::lol: It was a good night, Definitely do it again with our resident DJ Rick.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

I missed yesterday!  I was to preoccupied with other things, but hopefully will be there for the next one!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Cazza1974 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: It was a good night, Definitely do it again with our resident DJ Rick.


I was brilliant and the food was out of this world, them scotch eggs were lovely.... I will do the rolls and crisps and nuts again then..


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> I missed yesterday!  I was to preoccupied with other things, but hopefully will be there for the next one!


You missed a good night hun. drinks, food with lots of nibbles, great music and a lovely bloke to share between us all.....DJ Rick. xxxxx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Is the bar open??? I need a really big one A.S.A.P to calm my nerves :yikes:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Is the bar open??? I need a really big one A.S.A.P to calm my nerves :yikes:


The bar is shut at the moment until the next lock in, but I got a bottle of wine here is you want it, BUT DONT SHARE IT WITH THAT SPIDER


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> The bar is shut at the moment until the next lock in, but I got a bottle of wine here is you want it, BUT DONT SHARE IT WITH THAT SPIDER


He is surfing his way to the sewage treatment plant


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Have some wine with w/c!!! 

I know how you feel hun! I have arachaphobia.....and i wouldn't have either passed out, or frozen with fear for a few minutes then passed out.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Have some wine with w/c!!!
> 
> I know how you feel hun! I have arachaphobia.....and i wouldn't have either passed out, or frozen with fear for a few minutes then passed out.


Eww I watched that film years ago, and always remember the spider going into that mans shoe. I have always checked my shoes before putting them on and my slippers.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh don't!!! I picked my work boots up a few months back and the top had web all across it so I knew there was something in it, I got the hoover in there and all sorts but couldn't get it, so rather than be late I put other shoes on and took them with me to find a willing bloke to help. The only bloke was the gay one in the office and he was having none of it, told me to shake them really hard so I went to the changing room and I did

Bloody great big fat thing came flying out TOWARDS me!!! I shrieked and flew across the room, it had a great big fat body on it... ugh.... it is still in the changing room somewhere as far as I know


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Oh don't!!! I picked my work boots up a few months back and the top had web all across it so I knew there was something in it, I got the hoover in there and all sorts but couldn't get it, so rather than be late I put other shoes on and took them with me to find a willing bloke to help. The only bloke was the gay one in the office and he was having none of it, told me to shake them really hard so I went to the changing room and I did
> 
> Bloody great big fat thing came flying out TOWARDS me!!! I shrieked and flew across the room, it had a great big fat body on it... ugh.... it is still in the changing room somewhere as far as I know


So they NOT wearing bigger boots than you then, they wear your size. Omg, you better start wearing flip flops, at least you can see what is on them lololol


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> So they NOT wearing bigger boots than you then, they wear your size. Omg, you better start wearing flip flops, at least you can see what is on them lololol


I don't know what it is with this house. I went in the shoe cupboard under the stairs this week and there were two in there. One was dead, one was then made dead. I think one had killed the other.

They must like shoes in size 5


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Well they were Cheese Straws not chips... you lot must have been really gone not to have noticed!!!!

Give me a few tips as to what party nibble people want next time, I'll rustle up anything you like, have travelled a lot in USA and Asia and I'm a good cook - so any of those lovely little snacks you tried on holiday and I'll do me best


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Well they were Cheese Straws not chips... you lot must have been really gone not to have noticed!!!!
> 
> Give me a few tips as to what party nibble people want next time, I'll rustle up anything you like, have travelled a lot in USA and Asia and I'm a good cook - so any of those lovely little snacks you tried on holiday and I'll do me best


Veggie spring rolls!! mmmMMMMMmmmmm


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Are we open??


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Christ! You young 'uns are hard to keep up with!  Tink was ready for another sesh last night. What are you like bloody party animals.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Will have a quicky then to bed for me, bitter taste in my mouth tonight, so nice brandy for me, have a sore throat


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Christ! You young 'uns are hard to keep up with!  Tink was ready for another sesh last night. What are you like bloody party animals.




No just stressed


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

You're a stressy bunch as well! 

Instead of a party thread how about a massage thread?:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> You're a stressy bunch as well!
> 
> Instead of a party thread how about a massage thread?:smilewinkgrin:


Yes please


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok, lets dim the lights, light a scented candle and get the oil.

LOL Im going to get in so much bother if OH reads this thread!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> Ok, lets dim the lights, light a scented candle and get the oil.
> 
> LOL Im going to get in so much bother if OH reads this thread!


he he he... best leave the soft music turned off then


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Ok, lets dim the lights, light a scented candle and get the oil.
> 
> LOL Im going to get in so much bother if OH reads this thread!


Now I have only got one eye and the sight in that one is not good so if i can read what you just put in the little writing then SHE WILL BE ABLE TO READ IT lololololo:001_tt2:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Im up for a partaaayyyy!  Oit, Rick, who's your OH on the forum?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I can only have the two drinks tonight i have an early start in the morning taking my son to specalist at the hospital. So I'lll have two doubles of vodka please with orange.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Oit, Rick, who's your OH on the forum?


She doesn't use this forum.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Are the lights back on?!?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I got a sanding machine if anyone got hard skin anywhere PMSL. and the only candles I got are birthday ones.

OH yes before I forget, No more notes down the side of the sofa's ok, and watch were you drop your drink or food, my hoovers clogged up since the other night. I think a scotch egg is stuck up the pipe.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

<passes tink a towel>

Sorry hun, I thought we were alone!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> She doesn't use this forum.


You can breath easy then lolol


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I think a scotch egg is stuck up the pipe.


Im a bit egg bound as well! :001_tt2:


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> <passes tink a towel>
> 
> Sorry hun, I thought we were alone!


:blushing:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Are the lights back on?!?


Tink they aint gone out yet, we are still putting up the massage table. and plugging in the sanding machine for the hard skin areas lolol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> :blushing:


Wey Hey, Rick is at it already with Tink. he dont waste time do he.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Im a bit egg bound as well! :001_tt2:


 so funny


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Tink they aint gone out yet, we are still putting up the massage table. and plugging in the sanding machine for the hard skin areas lolol


Get dressed then shall I :blush:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Im up for a partaaayyyy!  Oit, Rick, who's your OH on the forum?


Orange Juice only for you matey, no drinking the spirits tonight ok. lolol


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

> Get dressed then shall I


Unless you want an audience!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Get dressed then shall I :blush:


Rick is at the table already, you may as well go first lololol


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Orange Juice only for you matey, no drinking the spirits tonight ok. lolol


Awwh, come on, just one drink? Ill be a good boy, I promise.....


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Unless you want an audience!


Put your eye balls back into yor head, she isnt ready yet.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Rick is at the table already, you may as well go first lololol


I got my clothes back on now got a bit cold waiting


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Awwh, come on, just one drink? Ill be a good boy, I promise.....


What will you mum and dad say if I let you have a glass, they wont allow me to move in with you all. (you can have a sip of mine ok, but dont tell).


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> What will you mum and dad say if I let you have a glass, they wont allow me to move in with you all. (you can have a sip of mine ok, but dont tell).


Just one WKD, PLEASEEEE GRAN!? If im naughty you can tell mum and dad?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I got my clothes back on now got a bit cold waiting


Where's the landlady gone she is making us wait now, and it is a bit chilly aint it.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Just one WKD, PLEASEEEE GRAN!? If im naughty you can tell mum and dad?


Oh ok then just the one, and no bar flying the drinks ok, (that means drinking the peoples drink when they aint looking)


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Just one WKD, PLEASEEEE GRAN!? If im naughty you can tell mum and dad?


<puts uniform on> 

Now then sunshine, you shouldn't be 'anging around in a place like this at this time of night, itaint a pretty sight


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

(cough, cough,) erm, why is this lock in so quiet, where have Rick and Tink gone now.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh ok then just the one, and no bar flying the drinks ok, (that means drinking the peoples drink when they aint looking)


Hmmm, Cant promise that one! :001_tt2: When will this bar be open?


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Just one WKD, PLEASEEEE GRAN!? If im naughty you can tell mum and dad?


Its a slippy slope fella, the thin end of the wedge.

Drink is the root of all evil. :wink5:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Right guys.....................what you all having?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> <puts uniform on>
> 
> Now then sunshine, you shouldn't be 'anging around in a place like this at this time of night, itaint a pretty sight


I'll cover his eyes if it gets too much,


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> (cough, cough,) erm, why is this lock in so quiet, where have Rick and Tink gone now.


I thought I would join you.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> (cough, cough,) erm, why is this lock in so quiet, where have Rick and Tink gone now.


Sorry. Put my uniform on. I'll take it off now


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> <puts uniform on>
> 
> Now then sunshine, you shouldn't be 'anging around in a place like this at this time of night, itaint a pretty sight


Uniform? Now then, tell me more....


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Right guys.....................what you all having?


Where did you go, Rick is up to something he have dissapeared, and Tink have only just come back in, my mind boggles lololol I#ll have a vodka with orange please


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Right guys.....................what you all having?


Can I have a water please. Thank you.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> Uniform? Now then, tell me more....


It's not very sexy bt does come with cuffs and baton 

Mine's a very large vodka and cherry coke please


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Sorry. Put my uniform on. I'll take it off now


OMG, you saucy mare PMSL.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Where did you go, Rick is up to something he have dissapeared, and Tink have only just come back in, my mind boggles lololol I#ll have a vodka with orange please


It was a coincidence!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> OMG, you saucy mare PMSL.


I'll remove it in a non sexy way, sorry!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Coming up..........

Ooh that Rick is one to watch isn't he  

Tink you naughty girl,...............:001_tt2: 

I need more than a few stiff drinks after all that between them 2!! :blushing:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Danielle you must have something to go into that water.lol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> It was a coincidence!


Uh-huh thats what they all say..........


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

We are going to have to watch them two very closely. you suit that uniform by the way. But Rick why have you got it on now??????????


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> It's not very sexy bt does come with cuffs and baton


Well watch where you are swinging that baton.



> Mine's a very large vodka and cherry coke please


Cherry coke? can you still get that?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ooh i don't mind the uniform bit...........


Oh how about fancy dress???????? Definately have to do that a few times 

Rick??


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Well watch where you are swinging that baton.
> 
> Cherry coke? can you still get that?


Dont stand so close, give the woman space to breath lololollo


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Danielle you must have something to go into that water.lol


I know I just feel like just having water tonight. Do you ever feel left out on here? Well thats me tonight, I feel like I'm invisible at the minute. Felt like this all day. I forgot to say make that a sparkling water.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Ooh i don't mind the uniform bit...........
> 
> Oh how about fancy dress???????? Definately have to do that a few times
> 
> Rick??


But mine is really a real uniform :crying:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

danielled said:


> I know I just feel like just having water tonight. Do you ever feel left out on here? Well thats me tonight, I feel like I'm invisible at the minute. Felt like this all day. I forgot to say make that a sparkling water.


Oh hun, you had a bad one on the threads today, its all that arguing going on, you wont be left out in here.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

danielled said:


> I know I just feel like just having water tonight. Do you ever feel left out on here? Well thats me tonight, I feel like I'm invisible at the minute. Felt like this all day. I forgot to say make that a sparkling water.


Sparkling?


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Ooh i don't mind the uniform bit...........
> 
> Oh how about fancy dress???????? Definately have to do that a few times
> 
> Rick??


Works for me, what shall I come as?

I need to pop off for a while, someone has to change the barrels.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> But mine is really a real uniform :crying:


What type of uniform???????? not a police womans one.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Works for me, what shall I come as?
> 
> I need to pop off for a while, someone has to change the barrels.


dont be too long your drink is getting warm


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh hun, you had a bad one on the threads today, its all that arguing going on, you wont be left out in here.


Thank you.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

danielled said:


> Thank you.


You are welcome, this is a very friendly room here, plenty of booze and fun chat.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> What type of uniform???????? not a police womans one.


It is.... do you still want to be my friend now?!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> It is.... do you still want to be my friend now?!


Of course, I'll be friend with anyone, I am a gemini, very friendly person lololol


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> You are welcome, this is a very friendly room here, plenty of booze and fun chat.


I will hang around in here then.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

danielled said:


> I know I just feel like just having water tonight. Do you ever feel left out on here? Well thats me tonight, I feel like I'm invisible at the minute. Felt like this all day. I forgot to say make that a sparkling water.


Aww don't feel like that. But don't worry i think we have all felt like that at some point! 
Sparkling coming up.........



Tink82 said:


> But mine is really a real uniform :crying:


Policewoman? I wanted to be one once!



Rick said:


> Works for me, what shall I come as?
> 
> I need to pop off for a while, someone has to change the barrels.


You can come as whatever you want!  

We will sort the barrels out for you.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

danielled said:


> I will hang around in here then.


The party party woman have gone again, she is prob cooking again. and Tink is dressed up as a police woman so watch what you say ok, she got handcuffs and she aint affraid to use them


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Of course, I'll be friend with anyone, I am a gemini, very friendly person lololol


I'm libra. Seriously un-ballanced


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

she is back again, where is Rick gone now, dont say he is changing into a police mans uniform, we will have the whole station in here next.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> It is.... do you still want to be my friend now?!


Of course!! I used to want to be one! If i had gone ahead and done all the qaulifications i would have also been the first female dog handler! But i didn't and now another woman is!



danielled said:


> I will hang around in here then.


Yeah you should its a thread for people who want a laugh and a good time!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I'm libra. Seriously un-ballanced


My ex was a Libran too. Not right in the head PMSL.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Policewoman? I wanted to be one once!


Should be glad you didn't then!! I'm un-paid, not sure why I do it... I can't escape..


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Aww don't feel like that. But don't worry i think we have all felt like that at some point!
> Sparkling coming up.........
> 
> Policewoman? I wanted to be one once!
> ...


I'm sat here in tears at the minute.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> she got handcuffs and she aint affraid to use them


Those things can really chafe!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> My ex was a Libran too. Not right in the head PMSL.


I am a leo! Feiry, passionate, determined and stubborn........ lol!!!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Of course!! I used to want to be one! If i had gone ahead and done all the qaulifications i would have also been the first female dog handler! But i didn't and now another woman is!
> 
> Yeah you should its a thread for people who want a laugh and a good time!


What did you do instead then??


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Those things can really chafe!


Only when they are used harshly............


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I am a leo! Feiry, passionate, determined and stubborn........ lol!!!!!


They get on with Gemini's so i have been told. Pity I couldnt find a Leo hubby.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> Those things can really chafe!


And bruise


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> What did you do instead then??


I work from home............and also at a bookmakers to earn extra money!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm sat here in tears at the minute.


aww  stick something stronger in that sparkling


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Those things can really chafe!


put some "oink" ment on the chaffed areas lolololo


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I work from home............and also at a bookmakers to earn extra money!


Nice one, i am a carerer for my son who have ADHD, I got to go to hospital with him tomorrow to see specialist check up. He was diagnosed 7 years ago.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I work from home............and also at a bookmakers to earn extra money!


What do you do from home? Or shouldn't we ask?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm sat here in tears at the minute.


Dont cry, chat to us about it, get it off your chest.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Nice one, i am a carerer for my son who have ADHD, I got to go to hospital with him tomorrow to see specialist check up. He was diagnosed 7 years ago.


Aww bless. My friend has a 10 yr old boy with ADHD and her 9 yr old has Aspergers. My aunties stepson also has Aspergers.



Rick said:


> What do you do from home? Or shouldn't we ask?


Ooooh you really wanna know


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm sat here in tears at the minute.


I have only been here a short while but I am certain you have friends in here.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Aww bless. My friend has a 10 yr old boy with ADHD and her 9 yr old has Aspergers. My aunties stepson also has Aspergers.
> 
> Ooooh you really wanna know


It is hard work, and to have two kids with it is worse, there is alot of kids with it.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> I have only been here a short while but I am certain you have friends in here.


Of coures she have, she have us now, her new family, we are all a bit un hinged but hey who cares, we are having fun


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Dont cry, chat to us about it, get it off your chest.


Well one thing I have just seen I can't discuss on the forum but the other I can discuss. I feel like I don't exist.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

danielled said:


> Well one thing I have just seen I can't discuss on the forum but the other I can discuss. I feel like I don't exist.


Well you do in here..........so eat drink and be merry!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

danielled said:


> Well one thing I have just seen I can't discuss on the forum but the other I can discuss. I feel like I don't exist.


no one listening to you in the other threads


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Well you do in here..........so eat drink and be merry!


Hey its gone quiet in here, where is Rick and Tink, ooooeeerrr. lololol


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> no one listening to you in the other threads


People are listening to me it's not that no one is listening to me.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I get ignored sometimes too don't worry, it can be a bit clicky sometimes


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

danielled said:


> People are listening to me it's not that no one is listening to me.


Dont worry yourself over it, it isnt worth making yourself ill.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hey its gone quiet in here, where is Rick and Tink, ooooeeerrr. lololol


I'm here :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> I get ignored sometimes too don't worry, it can be a bit clicky sometimes


Not in here!!  We love everyone! lol!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Dont worry yourself over it, it isnt worth making yourself ill.


email her tomorrow, it will make you feel better. I think this is what is upsetting you.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

I ignore myself sometimes, it does me good.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> I ignore myself sometimes, it does me good.


Lol! Me to!

Is anyone watching c4??   goodness!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I'm here :tongue_smilie:


Now where did you get to, what have you done with Rick, hope you brought the keys with you, coz if you've locked him to the pipes in the cellar while he was changing the barrels, he will be here all night, lolololol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> I ignore myself sometimes, it does me good.


God you had me worried there, i thought Tink had handcuffed you to the pipes in the cellar when you were changing the barrels. lolol


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Not in here!!  We love everyone! lol!!


There is a lot of love in here  maybe a little too much


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Lol! Me to!
> 
> Is anyone watching c4??   goodness!


what is on there??????????


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you serving tonight, just got in - its been a long day.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> There is a lot of love in here  maybe a little too much


Oh yes, you two been drinking out of the barrels down there,


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Are you serving tonight, just got in - its been a long day.


Hello there, yes the bar is open Rick changed the barrels too.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

JoWDC said:


> Are you serving tonight, just got in - its been a long day.


Of course we are my lovely!

What would you like?
xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh yes, you two been drinking out of the barrels down there,


 drinking out the barrels.............LOL!! Thats a good excuse isn't it!!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh yes, you two been drinking out of the barrels down there,


Is that code for something else?!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> God you had me worried there, i thought Tink had handcuffed you to the pipes in the cellar when you were changing the barrels. lolol


Hic, I can think of worse places to be locked, i'll see you when she unlocks me.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

This drink of mine is rather strong, i think there is more than a double in here. nice though


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Hic, I can think of worse places to be locked, i'll see you when she unlocks me.


dont go drinking all the barrel other people want a pint too, see you've gone and given yourself hiccups.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> This drink of mine is rather strong, i think there is more than a double in here. nice though


Sorry hun............no measurements now...........optics broke......just pure guessing how much to put in!!!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Of course we are my lovely!
> 
> What would you like?
> xx


Half of whatever's going thanks.



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hello there, yes the bar is open Rick changed the barrels too.


Got here just in time then.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Sorry hun............no measurements now...........optics broke......just pure guessing how much to put in!!!


I love the ammount your guessing, I will defo come back here,lolol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

JoWDC said:


> Half of whatever's going thanks.
> 
> Got here just in time then.


Well.....we have vodka, beer/lager, wine on the go etc you choose!!

You did indeed! Except Rick has been pinching it from the barrels!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Are you serving tonight, just got in - its been a long day.


No measuring of the spirits now, the octives are broke, so it is guess work and by god it is good measures.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Well.....we have vodka, beer/lager, wine on the go etc you choose!!
> 
> You did indeed! Except Rick has been pinching it from the barrels!!


And he got bad hiccups now too,


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> There is a lot of love in here  maybe a little too much


NEVER!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Is that code for something else?!


We dont know anything about any code officer honest, I wasnt there, I got an alibi, I was in the bar drinking.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> And he got bad hiccups now too,


Shock is a good cure, somebody shock me!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> NEVER!


Your fault Rick. AGAIN......


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Shock is a good cure, somebody shock me!


TINK WHERE ARE YOU ............RICK NEEDS SHOCKING.......AGAIN.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> TINK WHERE ARE YOU ............RICK NEEDS SHOCKING.......AGAIN.


YOUR paying the bar bill at the end of the evening. lololol


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

<sprays CS in Rick's eyes>

Any good?!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Shock is a good cure, somebody shock me!


I am 60 yrs old


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Shock is a good cure, somebody shock me!


YOUR paying the bar bill


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> We dont know anything about any code officer honest, I wasnt there, I got an alibi, I was in the bar drinking.


That's what they all say


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> <sprays CS in Rick's eyes>
> 
> Any good?!


Who's going to clean out the pipes to the barrels now,


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Does anyone want to put the sheets back on my bed? I can't be arsed


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Who's going to clean out the pipes to the barrels now,


I'll shove my baton up them


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> That's what they all say


Honest, Rick you better stick up for me here. you got to be my alibi


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

No thanks!!!! had enough tonight


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I'll shove my baton up them


Painfull, he did say he was Egg bound earlier on, that should shift it. lolol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Does anyone want to put the sheets back on my bed? I can't be arsed


Anyone??????????????? I think this is a ploy:001_tt2:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> No thanks!!!! had enough tonight


But you have only had one. dont you want another.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Painfull, he did say he was Egg bound earlier on, that should shift it. lolol


Ha ha ha!!!!!! that made me LOL!!!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Anyone??????????????? I think this is a ploy:001_tt2:


It's not, I really don't like doing it!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Ha ha ha!!!!!! that made me LOL!!!!!


 lolololololol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> It's not, I really don't like doing it!!


I Love getting into a nice warm bed after a cold night out,


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> No thanks!!!! had enough tonight


Now listen here............one more glass of our finest red wouldn't hurt....


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Kin you got to have a glass of wine, its nice and cold too.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I Love getting into a nice warm bed after a cold night out,


And me. I love fresh bed sheets but I HATE putting the bloody things back on. I get stuck inside them


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Now listen here............one more glass of our finest red wouldn't hurt....


I have a song stuck in my head called should I stay or should I go, that's what I'm asking myself now.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> And me. I love fresh bed sheets but I HATE putting the bloody things back on. I get stuck inside them


I like watching my husband put the king size quilt cover on the duvet. it is so funny he gets into such a state, and I end up doing it in the end anyways.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I am 60 yrs old


Is that all?

You must have had a rough paper round.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

danielled said:


> I have a song stuck in my head called should I stay or should I go, that's what I'm asking myself now.


Are you ok hun. I think you need to send that email to her. is this what is upsetting you???????????


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

danielled said:


> I have a song stuck in my head called should I stay or should I go, that's what I'm asking myself now.


Do you want to stay, you are more than welcome.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Is that all?
> 
> You must have had a rough paper round.


Its keeping an eye on you and these women in this bar that is what is aging her, and her oil of ulay dont work now either.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Now listen here............one more glass of our finest red wouldn't hurt....


Oh believe me it wouldbeen a long night here with oh and his relatives


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Oh believe me it wouldbeen a long night here with oh and his relatives


OH its been one of THEM days, I understand now, lolol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Kin you got to have a glass of wine, its nice and cold too.


Red isn't served cold!! 



Rick said:


> Is that all?
> 
> You must have had a rough paper round.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I like watching my husband put the king size quilt cover on the duvet. it is so funny he gets into such a state, and I end up doing it in the end anyways.


OH normally does it as he is so tall he can do it standing. I have to stand on the bed to get the quilt to the end


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Red isn't served cold!!


I know, but it is now, Rick shoved the 5 bottles in the fridge cooler thing.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> OH normally does it as he is so tall he can do it standing. I have to stand on the bed to get the quilt to the end


A walk-in quilt cover lololol


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Its keeping an eye on you and these women in this bar that is what is aging her, and her oil of ulay dont work now either.


LMFAO..................:lol::lol::lol:



Kinjilabs said:


> Oh believe me it wouldbeen a long night here with oh and his relatives


Lol! Fair enough.....hope you all had a great time! 
xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I know, but it is now, Rick shoved the 5 bottles in the fridge cooler thing.


Typical!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Rick said:


> Do you want to stay, you are more than welcome.


I mean should I stay on the forum or not. I'm trying to make that decision. I'm really not happy.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Right you lovely people, I have to go now, as i have an early morning start, have a great time AGAIN lolol............no making a mess of the carpet again ok. my hoover wont take it.................nite nite all. love you lots.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Right you lovely people, I have to go now, as i have an early morning start, have a great time AGAIN lolol............no making a mess of the carpet again ok. my hoover wont take it.................nite nite all. love you lots.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I shall leave you my dyson out hun  Sweet dreams!! xxx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

danielled said:


> I mean should I stay on the forum or not. I'm trying to make that decision. I'm really not happy.


Only you can make that decision.



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Right you lovely people, I have to go now, as i have an early morning start, have a great time AGAIN lolol............no making a mess of the carpet again ok. my hoover wont take it.................nite nite all. love you lots.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Nighty night hun. Had a great time as always!! lol!

I promise to not to make a mess....................the bar is shutting soon anyway...

Let me know how the clean up went   lol!!!

I hope all goes really well tomorrow and please let me know xxxx

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

danielled said:


> I mean should I stay on the forum or not. I'm trying to make that decision. I'm really not happy.


If using the forum makes you happy, use it. If not then you probably shouldn't.

I am sure you could enjoy using the forum if you focussed on the correct threads/users.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I shall leave you my dyson out hun  Sweet dreams!! xxx


Brilliant, they are the best ones, you have a good nite, see you all tomorrow, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I shall leave you my dyson out hun  Sweet dreams!! xxx


You've got the Dyson out? Be careful, those things suck really hard!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> You've got the Dyson out? Be careful, those things suck really hard!


Do they now?!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!

Apparently so!

I like the one with the ball................


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Apparently so!
> 
> I like the one with the ball................


Pardon?!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> Pardon?!


You know..........the one that has a ball that can go around things as well, rather than just straight ..............


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Its half eleven and we are talking about vacuuming.

It didn't pan out as expected, did it? Lets be honest.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> Its half eleven and we are talking about vacuuming.
> 
> It didn't pan out as expected, did it? Lets be honest.


Well it started out pretty good, I was all up for a nice massage then you left me there all topless and turned the lights on!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Well it started out pretty good, I was all up for a nice massage then you left me there all topless and turned the lights on!!


We'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Its half eleven and we are talking about vacuuming.
> 
> It didn't pan out as expected, did it? Lets be honest.


LOL!!



Tink82 said:


> Well it started out pretty good, I was all up for a nice massage then you left me there all topless and turned the lights on!!


LOL!! *cough* i'll make an exit and you 2 can back down to business................


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

lol!!! I should go soon really. Need to put sheets back on bed and apply fake tanage and prep myself for lights out alone


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> LOL!! *cough* i'll make an exit and you 2 can back down to business................


I'm sure there's room for one more.....


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> lol!!! I should go soon really. Need to put sheets back on bed and apply fake tanage and prep myself for lights out alone


Lol! I will be having a big bed all to myself too! Well unless the pets hog it again!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> I'm sure there's room for one more.....


I have seen a film like that ...


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

What film was that?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> What film was that?


I can't say


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> I can't say


Lol!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Right that's it. I'm done in!! I'm off to bed!

Don't forget to return my dyson when your done tomrrow  xx


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

YouTube - ï½Bang!ï½SHOOTING STAR


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> YouTube - ï½Bang!ï½SHOOTING STAR


We open?? I sure need it


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Thought I might be here on my own!


No your not! I am fairly ''merry'' but after watching ghost videos with some ''friends'' i am that scared i have opened another bottle 

I love them but they know i'm a wuss.....

I need a strong drink............


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> No your not! I am fairly ''merry'' but after watching ghost videos with some ''friends'' i am that scared i have opened another bottle
> 
> I love them but they know i'm a wuss.....
> 
> I need a strong drink............


Ghost videos, hope you don't mean that Patric Swayze crap


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i would love a nice cold strawberry milk shake right now - yummmm :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

had my lot for tonight. feel really ill now


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Ghost videos, hope you don't mean that Patric Swayze crap


No  i don't anymore ideas. I am terrified already.



GSDlover4ever said:


> i would love a nice cold strawberry milk shake right now - yummmm :smilewinkgrin:


Me too! I would like a thick shake.....mmmmmmm


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Is McD's still open?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> Is McD's still open?


Not over here.................

we don't even have one!!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Poo!

YouTube - Dune - Can't Stop Raving


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> Poo!
> 
> YouTube - Dune - Can't Stop Raving


do you like music like that


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Me too! I would like a thick shake.....mmmmmmm


yummmm - sounds good to me  :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Sadly I do! The 90's left an impression on me!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> Sadly I do! The 90's left an impression on me!


hehe - ok :001_tt2:

:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

What about this,

YouTube - 2 Brothers On The 4th Floor - Heaven Is Here (Videoclip)

Too cheesy?


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> We open?? I sure need it


think i have drank enough to sink a battle ship tonight :smilewinkgrin:

are you ok? xxx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> What about this,
> 
> YouTube - 2 Brothers On The 4th Floor - Heaven Is Here (Videoclip)
> 
> Too cheesy?


ye lol :001_tt2:


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> ye lol :001_tt2:


Fair play, what are you into?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

ninja said:


> think i have drank enough to sink a battle ship tonight :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> are you ok? xxx


I have drank a fair amount for me!!

I am ok thanks hun......i will talk more on msn....
xxxxxxx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> Fair play, what are you into?


a mixture of things - it really depends what kind of mood im in. 

i use to be into dance adn rave when i was younger (about 13-16)- but not really now that i am 20 lol


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> a mixture of things - it really depends what kind of mood im in.
> 
> i use to be into dance adn rave when i was younger (about 13-16)- but not really now that i am 20 lol


Ahh, you grew up!

I'm 36 but that never happened!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> Ahh, you grew up!
> 
> I'm 36 but that never happened!


lol - i think thats the BF's excuse as well lol
he listens to loads of different things :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Well I am drunk and reckon I will have a bit of an hangover tomorrow since I have been on red wine and malibu and coke tonight at my sisters.:blushing:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Well I am drunk and reckon I will have a bit of an hangover tomorrow since I have been on red wine and malibu and coke tonight at my sisters.:blushing:


Fair play to you!

I am lucky i wake up fine   But it will no doubt hit one day.......but not before i beat it by stopping drinking.......001_tt2: hangover :001_tt2


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Well I am drunk and reckon I will have a bit of an hangover tomorrow since I have been on red wine and malibu and coke tonight at my sisters.:blushing:


yep me to ,
never have hangovers though even when i mix my drinks :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

ninja said:


> yep me to ,
> never have hangovers though even when i mix my drinks :smilewinkgrin:


Haha! Me neither! Its great! But i imagine it'll hit me with a sledgehammer one day!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

As if you had a little get together without me!! :crying:


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> As if you had a little get together without me!! :crying:


It didn't happen to be honest, cos you weren't there.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> It didn't happen to be honest, cos you weren't there.


don't tell naughty fibs :blink:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> don't tell naughty fibs :blink:


I am soooo sorry......i had drunk so much i didn't know what i was doing..........forgive me?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I am soooo sorry......i had drunk so much i didn't know what i was doing..........forgive me?


ok..... but only just!!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> ok..... but only just!!!


Yay!! I won't happen again..........i also won't be drinking that much again! lol!!  :blushing:
x


----------

